# Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider​*
Jäger und Angler haben ja einiges gemeinsam, viele Jäger gehen auch zum angeln, Angler gehen auch teilweise jagen.

Gemeinsam ist beiden Gruppen jedoch die Nutzung der Natur.

Da sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert mit Organisationen, die sich zwar einmal den Schutz der Natur auf die Fahnen geschrieben hatten, die inzwischen aber nach Ansicht nicht weniger Beobachter zu richtigen Konzernen “verkommen” sind.

Umso interessanter – und für Menschen wie Jäger und Angler, die von, mit und in der Natur leben und sich da bewegen, bestürzender – ist das Interview, das die Kollegen von der “Deutschen Jagdzeitung" http://www.djz.de/ mit Gregor Beyer führten.

Gregor Beyer war 20 Jahre für den NABU tätig und lange Zeit dessen jagdpolitischer Sprecher. 

Und was er aus dem Innenleben des NABU berichtet, von Zielen, Kampagnafähigkeit, finanzieller Stärke und kompetenter Manpower im Gegensatz zu den Jagdverbänden (wir kennen das gleiche bei uns ja auch von den Angelverbänden: Keine gesunde Finanzierung, kein kompetentes Personal, keine klaren Ziele, mangelhafte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etc.). das lässt erahnen, warum Menschen die mit der Natur leben weniger Gehör finden, als diese spendensammelnden Konzerne.

Und der Ausblick, den Gregor Beyer da an die Wand malt, ist für Jäger wie für Angler mehr als düster, wenn es deren Verbände es nicht schaffen, in Sachen Finanzen, Zielrichtung, Kompetenz, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wieder zu den Naturschutzkonzernen aufzuschliessen oder wenigstens den großen Abstand zu verringern.

Wir bedanken uns beim Verlag Paul Parey und der Redaktion der “Deutschen Jagdzeitung” für die Erlaubnis, diesen bemerkenswerten Artikel auch bei uns den Anglern zugänglich machen zu können.

Mehr Infos zu “Deutschen Jagdzeitung” findet ihr hier:
http://www.djz.de/

Thomas Finkbeiner

Hier der Artikel im Wortlaut:




*Gregor Beyer war 20 Jahre für den Nabu tätig und lange Zeit dessen jagdpolitischer Sprecher. Die DJZ befragte ihn nach möglichen Interessenskonflikten sowie Zukunftsstrategien für die Jagd.*



_*DJZ:  Die großen Naturschutzverbände haben sich öffentlich viel Gehör verschafft und bestimmen bei dem Thema die Politik mit. Die Jagdverbände haben da einen deutlich schlechteren Stand. Was machen die Jagdfunktionäre nach Ihrer Ansicht verkehrt?*_

*Gregor Beyer: *
 Ja, das ist leider so und treibt mich seit Jahren um! 
Auch wenn das ein weites Feld ist, liegt der Hauptgrund dafür vor allem in der hochprofessionellen politischen Lobbyarbeit bei gleichzeitiger perfekter Vernetzung der deutschen Umweltverbände. 
Während die Landnutzerverbände es nicht schaffen, ihre unterschiedlichen  Interessen  zu bündeln und mit einer Stimme zu sprechen, spielen die Umweltverbände seit Jahren ein minutiös koordiniertes Spiel mit perfekt verteilten Rollen. 
Das basiert auf der Abstimmung der Präsidenten im strategischen Bereich und geht weiter mit der taktischen und operativen Koordination auf der Ebene der Geschäftsführer. 
Dabei werden die Claims abgesteckt, und selbst wenn sich die Verbände scheinbar widersprechen, steckt auch dann ein Plan dahinter.

*DJZ: Das geht doch schon weit über ein ehrenamtliches Engagement hinaus?*

*Gregor Beyer: *
Der traditionelle Begriff „NGO“ (Nicht-Regierungs-Organisation)  trifft auf die Umweltverbände nur noch bedingt zu. 
Eigentlich handelt es sich längst um „Umweltkonzerne“ mit  erheblichen eigenwirtschaftlichen Interessen und bester Vernetzung in die Politik und Wirtschaft. 
Flankiert wird das mit einer perfekten „Kampagnenfähigkeit“, etwas, was die Landnutzerverbände und auch die Jagd bis heute nicht beherrschen! 
Zudem betreiben die Umweltverbände aktive Lobbypolitik, während die Landnutzer in der Regel nur passive Lobbypolitik fahren: 
Sie reagieren meist nur auf das, was aus Politik und Gesellschaft kommt.

*DJZ:Haben Sie ein Beispiel?  *

*Gregor Beyer: *
 Nehmen Sie das Beispiel der Flächenübertragungen an die Umweltverbände, die mittlerweile zu den größten Landeigentümern in Deutschland gehören: 
Perfekt politisch eingefädelt, während es die Landnutzer, leider auch der DJV und vor allem die Landesjagdverbände, nicht hinbekommen  haben,  rechtzeitig genug eigene Stiftungsstrukturen aufzubauen, um in diesen „Markt“ ebenfalls einzubrechen.

Ich wage mal einen Vergleich: 
Die Umweltverbände sitzen mit einer Repetierbüchse auf dem politischen Drückjagdstand, und wir Landnutzer jammern darüber, dass wir für unsere Vorderlader keine bleifreie  Munition mehr bekommen.  
Über  das  unterschiedliche Streckenergebnis dürfen wir uns dann nicht wundern! 
Aber über den politischen Vorderlader sollten wir dringend mal nachdenken!

*DJZ:Wir erleben einen Machtkampf zwischen Naturschutz und Jagd. Will der Naturschutz die Jagd auch rechtlich unterordnen, um dann von  oben die Regeln festzulegen?*

*Gregor Beyer: *
 Ja,  zweifelsohne  ist  das eine der strategischen Kampflinien, die die Umweltverbände immer deutlicher verfolgen. 
Die letzte Presseerklärung von Olaf Tschimpke zur „Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung der Jagd“ ist auch gesellschaftspolitisch eine Unverschämtheit. 

Die eigenen Wälder des NABU werden nicht FSC-zertifiziert, obwohl der Verband dieses Siegel von den Waldbesitzern fordert; aber von den Jägern wird eine Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung verlangt. 
Die Frage ist viel mehr, wo die Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung war, als der NABU 45 Heckrinder und Pferde im Elbe-Hochwasser hat jämmerlich absaufen lassen! 
Dass der NABU hier zum Steinewerfer im Glashaus geworden ist, hat mich auch persönlich extrem geärgert.

*DJZ:Sehen Sie denn überhaupt noch Chancen für die jagdlichen Positionen? *

*Gregor Beyer: *
Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren. 
Eine Chance wäre beispielsweise die alte Debatte um ein Umweltgesetzbuch, das die gesamte Materie der Landnutzung und Umweltgesetzgebung zusammenführt. 
Dieses Thema beinhaltet  nicht  nur  Risiken,  ganz im Gegenteil! 
Es ist doch am Ende nur  die  Frage,  wer  die  Regeln festlegt! 

Wieso nehmen wir den Fehdehandschuh nicht mit dem Willen des Besseren auf und stellen uns der Schlacht! 

Wenn es den Landnutzern  nicht  gelingt,  in Agrar-, Forst-, Fischerei- und Jagdbereich die entsprechenden administrativen und politischen Strukturen zu erhalten, dann ist es am Ende  eh  egal,  wie  die  Regeln aussehen. 
Nein, auch hier wird es Zeit,  dass  wir  den  Vorderlader stehen lassen und zur Repetierbüchse greifen!

*DJZ:Wird nicht vielfach übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, wenn zum Beispiel Beiz-, Bau- oder Fallenjagd schlichtweg verboten werden soll? 
Da würde ohne Not viel Wissen und Kultur einfach über Bord geschmissen.*

*Gregor Beyer: *
Ja, gerade bei der Beiz– und Fallenjagd toben sich bereits seit Jahren die Ideologen in den Umweltverbänden aus. Die Felder liefern  geradezu  einen  Vorgeschmack auf das, was auch anderswo kommen könnte, wenn wir dem nicht rechtzeitig einen Riegel vorschieben. 
Ich sehe aber gerade hier seit einiger Zeit Hoffnung. 
Es gibt in der Gesellschaft einen neu entstehenden Drang nach „Wiederentdeckung“ von Natur, insbesondere, wenn das mit einem kulturellen Anspruch verbunden ist. 
Wir sollten das nutzen und den Menschen vor Augen führen, dass wir Jäger Handwerker sind, die ein großes Stück unseres kulturellen Erbes bewahren und für zukünftige Generation sichern. 
Man muss es den Menschen nur erklären.  Wobei  wir  auch  hier wieder bei der Kampagnenfähigkeit sind!

*DJZ:Die Jagd auf Niederwild ist 
auf einem Tiefpunkt, beim Schalenwild erleben wir das Gegenteil. 
Reh- oder Rotwild werden quasi zu Feinden erklärt, weil sie an jungen Bäumen herumknispeln. 
Wird die Jagd nur noch nach forstlichen Gesichtspunkten ausgerichtet?*

*Gregor Beyer: *
So sehr ich dafür plädiere, dass wir dem realen Gegner gegenüber mobil machen, so sehr plädiere ich zur Abrüstung innerhalb der eigenen Familie der Landnutzer – und zwar auf allen Seiten, ganz besonders aber zwischen den Brüdern Forstwirtschaft und Jagd! 
Was wir seit nunmehr über 40 Jahren,  genau genommen seit Heilig  Abend 1971,  seit  Horst Sterns  Bemerkungen über den Rothirsch, an Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Teilen zweier Landnutzergruppen erleben, die beide nicht ohne den jeweils anderen existieren können, hat etwas mit irrationalen Religionskriegen zu tun. 
Wir können uns diesen Krieg aber nicht mehr erlauben, dafür sind andere Gegner zwischenzeitlich viel zu mächtig geworden! 
Wenn wir dieses Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, dann werden am Ende beide verloren haben. 

*DJZ:Was raten Sie den Parteien?*

*Gregor Beyer: *
Wir brauchen vor allem wieder viel mehr Gelassenheit! 
Einem Forstkollegen darf nicht der Kaffee aus dem Gesicht fallen, wenn er ein Reh durch den Busch springen sieht.
Und ein Jäger muss nicht den Untergang des Abendlandes prognostizieren, wenn der eine oder andere Bock auch im Winter zur Strecke kommt. 
Es gilt auch hier der alte Lehrsatz, den alle Landesvorsitzenden aller politischen Parteien als Ermahnung  an  die  Parteifreunde kennen:  
„Der  Gegner  befindet sich außerhalb des Raums!“

*DJZ:Ein Großteil der Verpächter sind Landwirte. Früher eher die Partner der Jäger. Heute weht da ein ganz anderer Wind. Sind die Bauern gegenwärtig noch die Verbündeten der Jäger oder nur die Abkassierer?*

*Gregor Beyer: *
Wenn wir erlauben, dass die Landwirte nicht mehr die Verbündeten der Jäger sind, dann ist nicht nur die Schlacht, dann ist der Krieg verloren! 

Auch hier gilt: 
Die Aufgabe der Jagd und der Landnutzerverbände ist politisch extrem weit gefasst. Wir kämpfen zusammen für unsere ländlichen Räume oder wir werden gemeinsam verlieren!

Was mir Sorge bereitet, ist, dass es überall eine Tendenz dazu gibt, Maß und Ziel zu verlieren. 

Wenn ich sehe, was sich teilweise am landwirtschaftlichen Bodenmarkt tut oder auch welch falsche Anreize die Umwelt- und Energiepolitik setzt, dann wird deutlich, dass Abkassiererei mit Sicherheit kein nachhaltiges Modell ist. 

Es wird langfristig keine rentable  agrarische  Landnutzung ohne ordnungsgemäße Bejagung der Wildbestände geben. 
Gelegentlich muss man das auch mal etwas deutlicher sagen!

*DJZ:Sie haben in Brandenburg den FDP-Wahlkampf mit dem Slogan „Keine Sau braucht die FDP“ geführt und ehrenhaft verloren. 
Sie stehen noch voll im Saft. Was kommt jetzt? Auf jeden Fall mehr Zeit fürs Jagen?*

*Gregor Beyer: *
Wir wussten in Brandenburg, spätestens seit der Wahl in Sachsen,  dass  der  „Drops  gelutscht“ ist und wir als Landespartei die Mithaftung für die miserable Bundespolitik von 2009–2013 übernehmen mussten.
Wir haben uns auch deshalb für den  „brutalst  ehrlichen  Wahlkampf“ entschieden, und ich stehe dazu. 
Es freut mich daher, dass Sie  von  „ehrenhaft  verloren“ sprechen. 
Genau so haben wir es verstanden,  ehrenhaft  für  die Überzeugungen streiten, unabhängig von den Erfolgsaussichten.

Ein gutes Motto auch für Jäger. 

Man kehrt nicht von jedem Ansitz mit Beute zurück, auch wenn man es vielleicht hätte können. 
Insbesondere die Ansitzjagd war mehr Opfer als Bestandteil meines Terminkalenders. 
Auch aus diesem Grund hatte ich mit dem Ausscheiden aus dem Landtag im September beschlossen, die Entscheidung über die weitere berufliche Zukunft nicht vor Heilig Abend zu treffen.

 Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man nirgends einen freieren Kopf bekommt als auf dem Ansitz!

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren bei einem Grußwort beim Landesjägertag  einmal  Folgendes gesagt: 
Ich habe einen Traum! 
Ich habe den Traum, dass ich eines Tages meinem Sohn beibringen werde, wie man den Rothirsch bejagt! 

Dafür zu kämpfen, dass das auch weiterhin in Deutschland möglich ist, dafür alleine lohnt sich schon ein ganzes politisches Leben!

Das Interview führte Frank Rakow

*WIR BEDANKEN UNS NOCHMAL BEI DER DJZ *für die Erlaubnis, den Artikel bei uns veröffentlichen zu dürfen und weisen nochmals auf die Seite der "Deutschen Jagdzeitung" hin:
http://www.djz.de/

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Dieses Thema hatten auch schon die Kollegen der "Pirsch" aufgegriffen, auch darüber hatten wir schon im Februar 2013 berichtet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Wir lernen als Angler aus dem Artikel bzw. den Artikeln:
NABU, BUND und Konsorten als spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie haben eben Profis und arbeiten auch entsprechend professionell, zielorientiert und erfolgreich...


Die organisierten Angelfischer haben Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Herren Klamet, Landau, Pieper, Quinger, Emonts, Freudenberg, Dr. Spahn, etc....

Ergebnis:
Bekannt..............................


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Exakt an Kompetenzmangel liegen die Probleme.
Thomas, ich habe das schon mehrfach thematisiert.
Wir brauchen gutbezahlte Profis, Manager an der Spitze der Vereine und Verbände.
Nur jault alle Welt auf, wenn dann Beiträge steigen.
You get, what you pay for. So ist das nun mal in unserem kapitalistischen System.
Aber das fängt im Verein schon an.
e.V., nicht gewinnorientiert. Ehrenamtlich- hehre Werte, von denen aber keiner ein Schnitzel kaufen kann.
Die guten Leute machen das eine Zeit lang- Vorstandsarbeit für lau.
Nach der 37. dämlichen, von Analphabeten geäusserten Kritik wenden die sich aber wieder sinnvolleren Aufgaben zu.
Damit geht die durchsetzungsfähige Elite verloren, und die Idioten nehmen die Posten ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Ich würde dem so nicht pauschal widersprechen wollen, Volker....

Und ich würde auch gerne für einen kompetenten Verband im Bund (und den Ländern, ist ja (fast überall) die gleiche Katastrophe) nicht nur das Zehnfache des DAFV-Beitrages bezahlen, sondern dazu noch spenden....

Warum ich aber dem real existierenden DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden für deren "Leistung" auch nur einen Cent bezahlen oder gar noch spenden sollte, das konnte mir bis dato noch keiner logisch und schlüssig erklären...

Ich verweise da gerne auch nochmal auf folgende Artikel/Diskussionen:
*"Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051

*"Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen"*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

*"Und heraus käme: Deutscher Anglerverband"*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## gründler (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Ich bedanke mich hier mit bei Thomas und beim Paul Parey Verlag das dieses hier veröffentlicht werden durfte.

Und ich hoffe das manche sich das ein oder andere zu Herzen nehmen,sonst sagen wir in Zukunft: Gute Nacht. 
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Gute Nacht?

Nachtangeln ist doch schon verboten (in B-W), dank der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer, welche die von der Politik gewollte Aufhebung verhinderten ....


----------



## gründler (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Schlaft schön geht auch noch ^^ Du weischt was ich meine.


Einige werden sagen ja was geht mich die Jagd an....aber das was hier aufgezeigt wird betrifft nicht nur die "bösen" Jäger.

Nein es betrifft auch uns Angler Vereine ....etc. darum hab ich auch Thomas gebeten zu fragen ob er das veröffentlichen darf.



*Wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*



gründler schrieb:


> Schlaft schön geht auch noch ^^ Du weischt was ich meine.


Ja, ich konnst mir halt nicht verkneifen, weil schönes (beweiskräftiges) Wortspiel für das Versagen des VDSF/DAV/DAFV und der Landesverbände...

Ein vernünftiger, kompetenter BV hätte bei solchem Unfug in Landesverbänden einfach einschreiten MÜSSEN!


----------



## captn-ahab (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Pay Peanuts-get monkeys...war schon immer so.

Mal als Info für den Ein oder Anderen wie NABU und PETA so aufgestellt sind, das sind mittlererweile kleine Konzerne die eine Mange Geld bewegen und absolut davon abhängig sind immer "Öl ins Feuer zu gießen um das feuer am Laufen zu halten", denn diese Organisationen leben von der "Empörung", ob berechtigt oder nicht ist bei der Finanzierungsfrage erstmal zweitrangig.

Daten von Transperency aus 2012:
*NABU: *
Einnahmen: 29.507,148€
hiervon aus Spenden: 20.905,969€
Spendenquote: 70,9%
3 von 5 möglichen Sternen zur Transparenz der Verwendung von Geldern.

*PETA:*
Einnahmen: 3.675,393€
hiervon aus Spenden: 3.499,854€
Spendenquote: 95,2%
2 von 5 möglichen Sternen zur Transparenz der Verwendung von Geldern.


Man kann sicher sagen, dass Beide eine Menge Kapital für Kampagnen zur Verfügung haben, vor allem aber Manpower, die viel viel Freizeit opfern und für die "Tierschutz" zur Lebensaufgabe gehört.
Argumentativ könnte man anführen, dass Beide sich aus eigenen Stücken finanzieren...aber wie oben schon genannt.
Eine Aktion einen bach zu renaturalisieren bekommt kaum jmd mit, eine dicke und teure Kampagne mit reisserischen Bildern dafür eine Menge "Kunden", di potenziellen Spender.

Da wird manchmal der "gute Wille" zum Selbstzweck.



Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/se...-50-top-spenden-organisationen-a-1005164.html

p.s. die häufigen "*"  haben ihren Grund


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

NABU und PETA in einen Topf zu werfen wird der Sache nicht gerecht.

Beide Vereine sind nicht gerade Freunde der Angler und Jäger, aber die Beweggründe, Finanzquellen und auch die Möglichkeiten zur Zusammenarbeit sind aus meiner Sicht völlig verschieden.

Über PETA muss man nicht viel sagen. Weltfremd, fundamentalistisch etc. 

Der NABU ist kein Tierschutzverein. Man tritt seitens des NABU sogar sehr rigoros für Bestandsreduktion ein. Die wollen auch keinen Karpfen in unseren natürlichen Gewässern schwimmen sehen (was ich teilweise nachvollziehen kann). Dem NABU geht es um die Erhaltung ursprünglicher Natur. Das Problem daran ist der Ansatz einiger einflussreicher Leute dort: Die Aussperrung der Menschen aus der Natur. Und damit auch die Aussperrung der Angler vom Wasser (Nachtangelverbot etc.). 

Der NABU wird von ganz normalen Leuten gefördert. Da sind Extremisten dabei, aber nicht in der Mehrzahl. Mein Fischereiverein arbeitet seit Jahren durchaus gut mit einem benachbarten NABU-Verein zusammen. 

Und sowohl was die Angelei anbelangt als auch was die Jagd betrifft legt der NABU zu einigen Punkten durchaus den Finger in die richtigen Wunden. Ob wir das nun wahrhaben wollen oder nicht. 

Positionieren muss man sich natürlich ganz klar gegen Extreme. Auch mit dem Fachwissen zu einigen Themen sieht es bei NABU & Co. des Öfteren duster aus und man propagiert Ansätze, die einfach nachweisbar falsch sind. Da kracht es dann natürlich gelegentlich. Und es ist wichtig, hier nicht klein bei zu geben.


----------



## gründler (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

http://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html


Na ja Naturliebhaber sicherlich hast du recht,aber die neusten ""Strategien"" sehen leider anders aus.Das ist erst ein kleiner Lokaler Buschbrand aber könnte zum Großbrand mutieren.


|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html
> 
> 
> Na ja Naturliebhaber sicherlich hast du recht,aber die neusten ""Strategien"" sehen leider anders aus.Das ist erst ein kleiner Lokaler Buschbrand aber könnte zum Großbrand mutieren.
> ...


 
Interessant wäre halt, wieviele dieser Strategien Kopfgeburten einiger Typen an der Spitze sind und wieviel davon wirklich von der NABU-Basis mitgetragen wird. Da geht's meines Wissens nach nicht immer harmonisch zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Der DAFV wird sich in ganzer Kompetenz wie bisher auch möglichen anglerfeindlichen Anwandlungen entgegenstellen...

Oder so.............

Lest das Interview nochmal, der Mann ist Insider, war 20 Jahre dabei beim NABU als Sprecher und hört auf was, was der sagt/schreibt über die Entwicklung gerade beim NABU, Ziele etc.

Oder träumt und schlaft halt weiter wie der DAFV und die ihn stützenden und finanzierenden Landesverbände........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV wird sich in ganzer Kompetenz wie bisher auch möglichen anglerfeindlichen Anwandlungen entgegenstellen...
> 
> Oder so.............



Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe.

Im übrigen hätte man für effektive PR Arbeit ja eh kein Geld..(wo bleibt das eigentlich alles ? )

Also kann man die Problematik ja auch in" bewährter" Manier aussitzen..



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Interessant wäre halt, wieviele dieser Strategien Kopfgeburten einiger Typen an der Spitze sind und wieviel davon wirklich von der NABU-Basis mitgetragen wird. Da geht's meines Wissens nach nicht immer harmonisch zu.



Gute Frage..ein Arbeitskollege war bis vor ca. einem Jahr NABU Mitglied.Er war/ist der Meinung,das die sich immer weiter von ihren ursprünglich realen Zielen entfernen und man mittlerweile viel zu oft auf rein populistische Aktionen setzt..Hauptsache der Rubel rollt..man würde lieber 5 Mitglieder verlieren wenn im Gegenzug 10 Naturnaivlinge von der Couch aus brav Schaf spielen und spenden.

Ein Dorn im Auge sind ihm die Modeaktivisten..Leute die Natur eigentlich nur aus dem TV oder Zoo kennen und wohl nur Mitglied geworden sind weil "Welt retten" mal wieder angesagt ist.Bringt der Natur zwar nicht viel,dafür NABU Kohle und den anderen ein ruhiges Gewissen.


----------



## gründler (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Ich weiß ja das hier mittlerweile sehr sehr viele Leute lesen die auch da ""oben"" mitreden oder Ämter inne haben.


Ich hoffe dadurch das ich dieses thema hier am Dienstag Mittag Thomas zu kommen lassen habe,das dadurch der ein oder andere endlich mal Wach wird.

Ob sich was ändert weiß ich nicht,aber ich glaube dran wenn auch nur ein bißchen..... 

Würden sich alle Vertreter der Jäger Angler Landwirte....etc.zusammen raffen und an einem runden tisch hocken könnte eine starke Vertretung entstehen.


Ob das je so kommt?????


Aber........


manchmal kann der Glaube an was auch immer Berge versetzen.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html
> 
> 
> Na ja Naturliebhaber sicherlich hast du recht,aber die neusten ""Strategien"" sehen leider anders aus.Das ist erst ein kleiner Lokaler Buschbrand aber könnte zum Großbrand mutieren.
> ...



Aus dem Bauch raus: Wer die meiste Kohle im Bündnis hat schafft an! 
Wenn ich dann die Finanzen von unserem BV dagegenstelle falle ich sofort in Ohnmacht!


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Wieso hätte man für eine effektive PR-Arbeit kein Geld??? Man doch immerhin schon 2500 Euro für die PR-Arbeit im EU-Parlament bereit gestellt. Man könnte auch mehr geben, aber dann müsste man sich ja bei den Feiern zu den HVs zurücknehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Nein, nicht 2.500 für PR - für Europa insgesamt.

Dürften einmalig die Reisekosten für Frau Dr. und einen Mitreisenden zum jährlichen Treffen der EEA oder EAF sein, dann ist die Kohle weg......


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Ach so und ich dachte schon der Etat wurde dafür aufgestockt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Ja ne, is klar ;-))


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Das war ein Scherz. Das man das immer noch hinschreiben muss, das dass nicht ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

grins - sorry ;-)))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht 2.500 für PR - für Europa insgesamt.
> 
> Dürften einmalig die Reisekosten für Frau Dr. und einen Mitreisenden zum jährlichen Treffen der EEA oder EAF sein, dann ist die Kohle weg......



Ist sie das nicht eh ?
Statt DAFV in FOB umtaufen
Fass ohne Boden


----------

